# Naughty Horses



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

This is about as naughty as my horse gets.


----------



## torty (Dec 14, 2011)

haha  I think mine are as naughty as they can get


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Dont have a picture....but I do have a video.....this is Rodeo at his naughtiness 

And since then, this has been dealt with


----------



## kate114 (Mar 13, 2012)

This is the POA gelding that I showed for year. Such a great boy...well except his biting habit haha (we got him over that really fast!) But this is the only pic i have of him doing something naughty (which was quite a bit! haha) This is him trying to get into the bag of food my mom and I brought for us when we were at the State 4-H Horse Show.










This other horse is the mare I have now. And she actually rarely ever bucks but the one time I ask my mom to come out and take some pics of us riding she decides to buck and just as my mom is snapping the pic. Brat.


----------



## bellagris (Dec 6, 2010)

This was someone's gift bag...


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

he just wanted to see what was in the bag


----------



## bellagris (Dec 6, 2010)

Counrty Woman, she is so bad! She is always getting into things. If there is paper on the wall while we walk past it, she rips it off on the walk by then shreds it, she walked off with a chair in her mouth in the arena while I was cleaning poop, tries to grab the pylons. If she has a lead line on she twitches her nose all over the place to try to get it into her mouth -she has an extremely dexterous nose. If we ride past the crops in the arena she tries to grab them. She is like a puppy the way she plays with herself -she has an affinity for licking people too...weird... 

She is a mischief maker, and never ending source of entertainment! But I love her dearly :-D


----------



## CinderEve (Oct 26, 2010)

LOL very cool pics!!!


----------



## AndreaSctlnd (Jan 17, 2012)

I don't have any of my girls being bad! I will have to work on this. I love the horse sticking their tongue out and how funny that she is trying to get all that stuff.


----------



## Sinbad Love (Feb 12, 2012)

if i had a penny for every time my horse was acting up i would be rich! but this is the only picture i had (lucky him) and he wasn't even acting up that bad i was trying to get him in the puddle.










i guess i can count this one is too the pic. looks fine (except for my bad riding) but he was throwing a fit before the jump because he wanted to go back to the barn and that was my first time riding him.


----------



## Blondehorselover (Oct 20, 2011)

This is 1 day after I spent 2 hours giving him a bath.....I wasn't too happy but he was! (it was his first time out to pasture this year)


----------



## torty (Dec 14, 2011)

I once spent an hour washing a white horse. He then thought it would be fun to go and roll in the mud. He only rolled on one side though. So he was half white, half brown..


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

horses will do that lol


----------



## Librahorsegal (Nov 20, 2011)

i love this post...

heres my horse being bad on the lunge line... This was taken on January of this year.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

Ohh, I have so many. Time to bust out the videos and get screen shots!


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

I have a few photos on disk of my old mare who used to "rear" (more like lazy leaps up) to get out of work when she had enough. Tart. 

But here's several I found on my facebook of my current mare, Honey. 

Couple of winters back I set up a camera and caught this little culprit helping herself to her "brother's" feed haha... we had to learn to close the shed door tight as she would sometimes grab the handle and open it...

















But her worst habit is this... 








Needless to say she doesn't press on fences anymore as they bite her back. Gotta love electric units!!

Under saddle she's a sweetheart... 








Unless she's decided she's done enough and plants her feet and refuses to move (but then caves quickly).









And sometimes she'll give a little defiant kick out whenever she feels like she ought to have more say. Then she'll realise I'm asking her to do something she likes and she'll settle right back down... she's rather quirky.


And to the person struggling with puddles - I too used to be like that with this mare, she'd skirt around them or jump them to get away... but now she's learnt how much fun she can have in them... 








I came away quite wet once she was done... she even felt like she was going to drop and roll :shock:


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

kstinson said:


> Counrty Woman, she is so bad! She is always getting into things. If there is paper on the wall while we walk past it, she rips it off on the walk by then shreds it, she walked off with a chair in her mouth in the arena while I was cleaning poop, tries to grab the pylons. If she has a lead line on she twitches her nose all over the place to try to get it into her mouth -she has an extremely dexterous nose. If we ride past the crops in the arena she tries to grab them. She is like a puppy the way she plays with herself -she has an affinity for licking people too...weird...
> 
> She is a mischief maker, and never ending source of entertainment! But I love her dearly :-D


Awww, I'll take that kind of naughty anyday.....:lol:


----------

